

M.C. Hammer's DanceJam Opens Its Doors To A Select Few - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/06/mc-hammers-dancejam-opens-its-doors-to-a-select-few/

======
henning
Only open to a select few? I guess we _can't touch this!_

